# Overnighter 7/4-7/5 Port A



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Had a couple people back out on me at the last moment and have 3 spots open for an overnighter on 7/4 - 7/5 out of Port A

Running a 35 Bert to wherever the fish are.

PM if you want a ride.

-Asher


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

All spots filled, thanks 2cool.


----------

